# Multi bar cutters are so very very worth it



## bathgeek (Dec 1, 2017)

I’ve used knives, flat cutters in miter boxes and out of them, and cheese slicers, trying to avoid having to pay for a multi bar cutter, but I eventually bit the bullet and bought one. And oh my lord. It used to take me forever. Wipe down the wire or blade with every cut. Measure and re-measure. Try hard to hold it steady, though invariably the wire slides or curves mid cut and my edge turn out ugly. Groan at how ugly they turned out. 

Today I used my brand spanking new multi bar cutter (got a pretty acrylic one from Scott over at Custom Soap Stamps). Perfect cut. Ten slices, neat as can be. Less than a minute from unmold to laying out the slices. 

Why the heck did I wait so long? I’m in love.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm with you there! i love cutting soap now!


----------



## amd (Dec 1, 2017)

Congratulations on your acquisition! My husband (at the time he was still on "standby" status) made my multi-bar cutter for my birthday almost 2 years ago. He still gets an extra kiss every time I cut soap. Multibar cutters really are the best! Sometimes I can see where it is handy to have a single cutter too - but alot of the videos I watch that use a single cutter really should be using a multibar... and it drives me crazy to watch it! You would think after so many years of making soap I would have more patience, lol.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 1, 2017)

Which one did you get?


----------



## bathgeek (Dec 1, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Which one did you get?





This one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/472223...23466/12-cut-acrylic-wire-soap-cutter-12-cuts


----------



## ibct1969 (Dec 2, 2017)

I have cutter envy   I am hoping for one for Christmas :dancingsanta::dancingsanta:


----------



## jcandleattic (Dec 3, 2017)

I got the FCS Hobby cutter over 15 years ago, and have never regretted it. Best money I've ever spent on this business...


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 3, 2017)

I bought the Bud Cutter on Etsy. It's a total workhorse.


----------



## debbism (Feb 2, 2018)

Took me a few years before I relented and purchased a tank.  The final straw was when I slipped with the knife and sliced through vessels and tendons in my hand.  Every time I use my tank, I do my happy dance.  Multi-bar cutters will pay for itself with the money you'll save on ER visits no doubt


----------



## bathgeek (Feb 3, 2018)

Oh my lord, poor Debbism, that sounds horrible!   I'm shuddering at the thought.  OUCH.


----------



## Soapmaker123 (Feb 3, 2018)

Customers in the shop cutting soap on the tank,


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 3, 2018)

I have two Bud cutters from Etsy. I have the metal multi cutter and a wood single cutter. Best money ever spent for my soapmaking.


----------



## isha (Feb 3, 2018)

I got mine made from a local carpenter... He had watched almost all cutting videos lolz


----------



## toxikon (Feb 3, 2018)

One of my friends made me a single wire cutter and I love it. I love that it's adjustable so I can choose different bar widths!


----------

